# DMA not working on CD/DVD drives

## khiz

I've been struggling with this for a few days and I'm not getting anywhere. I can't get DMA working on hda, hdb and hdd; my optical disk drives (my hard drives are SATA). I'm right in thinking that lack of DMA is makign DVDs playback choppily, right? They are a Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-108, a PLEXTOR CD-R PC-W5224A and a Sony DVD-ROM DDU1613. I've tried a good many of setups in .config and I don't really know why it won't work.

Thanks in advance.

```

$ uname -r

2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "is not set"

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

#

# Network testing

#

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

#

# Parallel port support

#

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

#

# Token Ring devices

#

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

#

# Telephony Support

#

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# TPM devices

#

#

# I2C support

#

#

# SPI support

#

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

#

# V4L USB devices

#

#

# Radio Adapters

#

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

#

# Speakup console speech

#

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

#

# LED devices

#

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

#

# Real Time Clock

#

#

# DMA Engine support

#

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO=y

CONFIG_STACK_UNWIND=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

```

# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, FwRev=1.04, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=13395, BuffSize=64kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma3 *udma4 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode

# hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

# hdparm -Tt /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Timing cached reads:   1690 MB in  2.00 seconds = 844.55 MB/sec

BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.47 seconds =   2.31 MB/sec

BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented

```

----------

## erik258

Doesn't look like you have a PATA driver for your hardware.  Add that into the kernel,or as a module, and you should have a fully implemented optical drive driver.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

khiz,

Welcome to Gentoo.

We need your lspci output so we can help you match the kernel to your hardware.

You are right about no DMA being a problem with DVD playback

----------

## erik258

Doesn't look like you have a PATA driver for your hardware.  Add that into the kernel,or as a module, and you should have a fully implemented optical drive driver.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

erik258,

I bet its an Intel ICH7 chipset

----------

## erik258

If that's true, you will want 

```
     -> Device Drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  -> ATA device support (ATA [=y])
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_ATA_PIIX:
> 
>  This option enables support for ICH5/6/7/8 Serial ATA and support for PATA on the Intel PIIX3/PIIX4/ICH series  PATA host controllers.

 

----------

## sonicbhoc

If it's true, you also might want to try completely disabling ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support, because DMA wouldn't work at all with it on in my computer's config.

----------

## khiz

lspci! *facepalms* Sorry, here it is:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5952

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a37

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

00:1a.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:1c.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:1d.0 Audio device: ALi Corporation High Definition Audio/AC'97 Host Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation Unknown device 1575

00:1e.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:1f.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c8)

00:1f.1 SATA controller: ALi Corporation ULi M5288 SATA (rev 10)

01:11.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

01:11.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)

01:11.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

01:13.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:14.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

03:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7249

04:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7269

```

Now to have a look at PATA drivers... Do I need any IDE options set?

----------

## sonicbhoc

If you don't get dma AFTER installing the proper driver, try turning off IDE support completely. Unfortunately, I have to eat and clean the dishes, before I can assist anymore...

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1f.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c8) 

 

There it is!  

 *menuconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_PATA_ALI:
> 
> This option enables support for the ALi ATA interfaces found on the many ALi chipsets. 
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

khiz,

You have an

```
00:1f.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c8)
```

IDE driver and you are using the experimental PATA driver from libsata.

Does the old PATA ALI M15x3 chipset support work for you ?

----------

## khiz

CONFIG_PATA_ALI doesn't seem to work, but neither does BLK_DEV_ALI15X3. I don't really understand the distinction, though, I thought IDE was PATA?

----------

## Pandor

 *khiz wrote:*   

> CONFIG_PATA_ALI doesn't seem to work, but neither does BLK_DEV_ALI15X3. I don't really understand the distinction, though, I thought IDE was PATA?

 

BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is the *Old* driver which uses the *old* IDE framework.

Since thise framework is somewhat flawned, they are now moving everything to the new libata framework.

So, only enable one, or the other (eighter completely disable IDE, and then enable libata/PATA_ALI, or disable PATA_ALI, and enable ide/BLK_DEV_ALI15X3)

libata/pata status report

Do note that when you move from the IDE framework, to libata, you'll have to change your /etc/fstab (and kernel *root* boot parameter), as all pata devices are now seen as sata/scsi devices e.g. /dev/hda, will be /dev/sda.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

khiz,

Longer shot ... go back to the IDE section of the kernel and set it up [url=https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3492195.html#3492195like this[/url] with two exceptions.

1. Use the ALI M15x3 chipset support option in place of Intel PIIXn chipsets support (for your chuipset)

2. Turn off  Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support.

The Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support option provides limited (no DMA) functionality and in most but not all cases is supported by the additional chip set drivers. However, in some cases, this mix and match fails. IDE may not work at all this way too.

----------

## energyman76b

If you use libata, this happens:

-the devices will usually become 'scsi' devices - with the scsi naming scheme.

-hdparm stops working

-and dma works out of the box.

Your dmesg would be a lot more interessting than lspci.

here a dmesg with ALI/ULI chipset and libata-Pata driver:

[   36.745781] ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000101f0 ctl 0x00000000000103f6 bmdma 0x000000000001ff00 irq 14

[   36.746334] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x000000000001ff08 irq 15

[   36.746880] scsi1 : pata_ali

[   36.904146] ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG SP1213N, TL100-23, max UDMA/100

[   36.904427] ata2.00: 234493056 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

[   36.910800] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[   36.911080] scsi2 : pata_ali

[   37.223663] ata3.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

[   37.383420] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

[   37.383742] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP1213N  TL10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   37.384327] SCSI device sdb: 234493056 512-byte hdwr sectors (120060 MB)

[   37.384613] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   37.384890] sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   37.384900] SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   37.385448] SCSI device sdb: 234493056 512-byte hdwr sectors (120060 MB)

[   37.385733] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   37.386009] sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   37.386019] SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   37.386548]  sdb: sdb1 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 >

[   37.430238] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

[   37.430556] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   37.431612] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-3500AG 2.18 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   37.434989] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[   37.435270] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   37.435582] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[   37.435624] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

But if you don't have to, don't use the PATA drivers from libata - highly experimental stuff. Use the IDE-drivers in the IDE section.

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

and remove the pata-ali driver. You can use sata+'normal' ide parallel without any problems.

Oh, and recheck your config. You are compiling in so many crap, I can hardly believe that you need all of it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

energyman76b,

hdparm -tT should still work to measure the data rates.

What transfer speeds do you get with a) a data CDROM and b) a data DVD. Test with 'pressed' disks if possible

----------

## energyman76b

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> energyman76b,
> 
> hdparm -tT should still work to measure the data rates.
> 
> What transfer speeds do you get with a) a data CDROM and b) a data DVD. Test with 'pressed' disks if possible

 

yeah, -Tt should work, but 2mb/sec is not too bad - that is 13x.

But you are right, he should retry with a different medium.

I would still like to see his dmesg...

----------

## khiz

Thanks for the replies, everyone; it still doesn't work though. I've tried removing the libata stuff, but I'm not sure if it's right. I probably haven't disabled enough because I want to make sure my SATA hard-drive will work.

Here's dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@khiz) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Tue Feb 27 19:57:26 GMT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffa0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffa0000 - 000000003ffae000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffae000 - 000000003ffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffe0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff700000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262048) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262048

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262048

On node 0 totalpages: 262048

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32417 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fad00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x03000629 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffa0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x03000629 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffa0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x03000629 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffa0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x03000629 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffa03f0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x03000629 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffae040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0466 A0466001 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x908

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bf700000)

Detected 2405.675 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260001

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 vga=775

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x60

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031920k/1048192k available (3528k kernel code, 15688k reserved, 1563k data, 268k init, 130688k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0679000 - 0xc06bc000   ( 268 kB)

      .data : 0xc047200f - 0xc05f8e30   (1563 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc047200f   (3528 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4815.20 BogoMIPS (lpj=9630418)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 841 Objects with 60 Devices 244 Methods 20 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c07201b0

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (4815.20 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 3F [_GPE] 8 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 40 to 5F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 6 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 0 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...................................................................................................................................................................

Initialized 19/20 Regions 30/30 Fields 38/38 Buffers 76/77 Packages (850 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:

Executed 0 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 64 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0900-093f claimed by ali7101 ACPI

Boot video device is 0000:04:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PE2P._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKP] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xc00-0xc0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xd00-0xd0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xa20-0xa2f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xa30-0xa3f has been reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:11.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[dfcfb000-dfcfb7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:13.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[dfcfb800-dfcfbfff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: dff00000-dfffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: dfd00000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1a.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: dfc00000-dfcfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a34:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a37:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a38:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

sky2 v1.10 addr 0xdfdfc000 irq 18 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2

sky2 eth0: addr 00:17:31:00:19:6e

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c0151093d5e]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[0011d800009c3622]

hdb: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W5224A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: SONY DVD-ROM DDU1613, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

ahci 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:00:1f.1: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.1: flags: ncq ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8866D00 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 219

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8866D80 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 219

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8866E00 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 219

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8866E80 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 219

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 320173056 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 0

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500PD-00F 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6B160M0   BANC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: irq 19, io mem 0xdfbff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.0: irq 20, io mem 0xdfbfc000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.1: irq 18, io mem 0xdfbfd000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.2: irq 16, io mem 0xdfbfe000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1c.0-1

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1c.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 19:56:15 Feb 27 2007

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 268k freed

input: Wacom Graphire4 4x5 as /class/input/input3

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

drivers/usb/input/wacom_sys.c: v1.46:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:11.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/emu10k1/../../alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emufx.c:1477: Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 979956k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979956k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex, flow control none

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.35.5 [Mar 27 2007] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 268304384

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 250474496

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 250474496

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 268435456

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 268435456

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 268435456

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

process `nslookup' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

```

And, with energyman76b's section, the relevant part of .config:

```
#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATA is not set

```

----------

## energyman76b

hm, your dmesg is not from the kernel, your config is from?

because in your config, you don't have ide-floppy set, but your dmesg shows it.

Your dmesg also talks about a 3ware controller - if that is the controller your drives are attached to, you need that driver in your config too!

----------

## erik258

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c0151093d5e]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[0011d800009c3622]

hdb: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W5224A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: SONY DVD-ROM DDU1613, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache 
```

Whatever kernel this boot is from, it doesn't have support for your ide controller.  

if you are installing 2.6.19 you might want to get a more recent, if it doesn't have the driver you need

----------

